# Another tax query - UK visits



## imi7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm sorry if I have bought this up again on the Forum. If anyone can help I would be very grateful - here's the story:-

My wife and I (both Brits) left the UK in July 2008 to take up full time work in Saudi Arabia. We are here indefinitely. We have 3 rented properties in the UK, for which we have been given NRL status from HMRC. However, due to medical reasons, my wife returned to the UK for private healthcare in April 2012 for the period of 12 months. During this time, I have had to visit the UK approx 7 times (to date) during her convalescing periods. 

Since we left the following illustrates how many days (and visits) I have spent in the UK:-

July ’08 – March ’09: 31 days (2)
April ’09 – March ’10: 35 days (2)
April ’10 – March ’11: 46 days (3)
April ’11 – March ’12: 58 days (4)
March ’12 – April 13: 105 days (8) – estimated.

Please could you kindly advise how the tax man may interpret my movements – I must stress that the frequency of visits to the UK is only to be with my convalescing wife. She will be back with me in Saudi by April 2013.

Thank you in advance.


----------

